# Spritzing with maverick et-732



## smokeordie (Jan 3, 2014)

I just got a new maverick for Christmas and I've read in the manual not to get the braided wires on the probe wet. I always spritz my butt with apple juice and was wondering if this would eventually short out the wire if some gets on the wires. Not really sure how sensitive these wires are but have read reviews that the wires are the only con of the unit.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't had a problem getting the braid wet.  I think the main concern is getting moisture down the probe tube, between the tube and braid and eventually the sensor itself.  Take some shrinkwrap tubing and seal the probe/braid joint.  I actually seal mine 2x with shrinkwrap just in case...


----------



## smokeordie (Jan 4, 2014)

So you use shrink wrap tubing around the joint and then wrap it twice after that with just regular shrink wrap?


----------



## dr k (Jan 4, 2014)

smokeordie said:


> So you use shrink wrap tubing around the joint and then wrap it twice after that with just regular shrink wrap?


He may have meant a smaller piece of shrink tubing over the joint heated to shrink then a longer piece over the shorter one heated to shrink.  I use Permetex Ultra Copper RTV Silicone you can find at auto stores maybe Walmart etc. Just coat the probe/cable above/below and on the joint it dries flexible with a 700* F heat rating.  There are others that are red/blue etc. if there's no Ultra copper that are a little lower on heat ratings.  This silicone can be pushed into the braid for a good seal.  I seal the braid three inches below the joint over the joint and an inch or more above the joint.  It sets in 24 hrs.

-Kurt


----------



## smokenado (Jan 7, 2014)

smokeordie said:


> So you use shrink wrap tubing around the joint and then wrap it twice after that with just regular shrink wrap?



Heat shrink is what you need slides over the wires use a lighter and it shrinks to protect the wires.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jan 8, 2014)

Exactly what Dr K said.  Put a ~1" piece on and heat it.  Let cool a few minutes (or the next one will shrink when you try to slide it over the hot area) and slide a ~2" piece over that and heat it.

If you really want some insurance, apply RTV then double shrink wrap it.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 8, 2014)

I've had a 732 probe short out after four uses on a wet smoke.  I don't remember if I was spritzing or not.

I got two new 6' food probes for Christmas.  I've already used one.  Here the unused one with the joint shrink wrapped then wrapped with a high temp electrical tape for added strength.

BTW, the probe that shorted out, started working again after I let it dry out and applied the same treatment.  I didn't expect that and applied the treatment on a whim, but I use that probe all the time now.













New Wrapped Probe.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 8, 2014


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 8, 2014)

I've shrink wrapped all of mine.

OBTW...no need to spritz meat...all you do is screw up your pit temp and it doesn't benefit the meat.   Keep lid closed and let the temp be your eyes.


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> I've shrink wrapped all of mine.
> 
> OBTW...no need to spritz meat...all you do is screw up your pit temp and it doesn't benefit the meat.   Keep lid closed and let the temp be your eyes.


So a flame does no damage to the probe during the shrink wrap process?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> So a flame does no damage to the probe during the shrink wrap process?


I don't use a flame.  Use a heat gun or a high wattage hair dryer on the hot and high setting.


----------



## flash (Jan 22, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I don't use a flame.  Use a heat gun or a high wattage hair dryer on the hot and high setting.


Thanks. Will give that a try.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> So a flame does no damage to the probe during the shrink wrap process?


If you have a heat gun go that route but i do use a flame but it is several inches away.


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I don't use a flame.  Use a heat gun or a high wattage hair dryer on the hot and high setting.


Did it last night. Worked great. thank you very much.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> Did it last night. Worked great. thank you very much.


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my Maverick in also


----------



## flash (Jan 28, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I've had a 732 probe short out after four uses on a wet smoke.  I don't remember if I was spritzing or not.
> 
> I got two new 6' food probes for Christmas.  I've already used one.  Here the unused one with the joint shrink wrapped then wrapped with a high temp electrical tape for added strength.
> 
> ...


 I have been looking for some High Temp electrical tape, but so far best found is around 221º F and I know the smoker will get hotter than that.  What did you use?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a roll of Scotch 27 Glass Cloth Electrical Tape in the garage.  Only rated to 266F but it will go hotter.  They just rate it to 266F for electrical applications.  I'm basically using it for additional strength at the point where probes tend to kink.  I've had no problems with it unwrapping or unsticking and I've run it in the smoker at 325 to 350 for 6 hours; 276-290 for 8 to 10 hours.  Plus it gets a nice buildup on it after a few uses.  It ain't going anywhere.

I just did a search on Amazon and found this stuff rated to 500F: CS Hyde High Temperature Fiberglass Tape With Silicone Adhesive, Ivory 1/2 inch x 36 yards


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 28, 2014)

I did the Red high temp RTV  silicone (walmart, auto parts store) under some heat shrink tubing..  used my map torch to shrink it....  cleaned excess RTV off...  but I also bought the new and improved (supposedly water proof) probes and did it to those....


----------



## flash (Jan 29, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I had a roll of Scotch 27 Glass Cloth Electrical Tape in the garage.  Only rated to 266F but it will go hotter.  They just rate it to 266F for electrical applications.  I'm basically using it for additional strength at the point where probes tend to kink.  I've had no problems with it unwrapping or unsticking and I've run it in the smoker at 325 to 350 for 6 hours; 276-290 for 8 to 10 hours.  Plus it gets a nice buildup on it after a few uses.  It ain't going anywhere.
> 
> I just did a search on Amazon and found this stuff rated to 500F: CS Hyde High Temperature Fiberglass Tape With Silicone Adhesive, Ivory 1/2 inch x 36 yards


 The shrink wrap adheres nicely on the probe end but is a little too big on the wire and does not seal well. I did find the RTV silicone at Walmart. I suppose I could dab a bit of that on the wire end of the shrink wrap ??


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 29, 2014)

Flash said:


> The shrink wrap adheres nicely on the probe end but is a little too big on the wire and does not seal well. I did find the RTV silicone at Walmart. I suppose I could dab a bit of that on the wire end of the shrink wrap ??


Absolutely!


----------



## smokeordie (Jan 29, 2014)

I used maverick for the first time this past sunday and it was awesome!! I smoked 10lbs of chicken leg quarters and they turned out perfect. It sure was nice smoking while sitting on the couch and not having to constantly check the smoker.


----------



## saggitarian1970 (Apr 24, 2014)

Would the muffler tape also work? I have some in my garage I could use. Haven't purchased this gauge yet, still doing a bit of research as to it problems and such. Aside from the sometimes faulty (but fixable) probes it's looking like the one for me. How do you current guys find the range? Rated at 300 ft is this pretty accurate?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had no problems using it anywhere in my house except right next to my computer router.  If I move it 3 feet away from the router it works fine.  Furthest from my smoker is only about 75 feet but goes through walls and floors no problem.


----------

